# When Slecting a Knife/hatchet



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

Im wanting to purchase a knife and hatchet. When looking for one what should I look for in a good all around knife and hatchet.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you can afford it, I'd look for a brand that is made in Sweden and is hand forged.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> If you can afford it, I'd look for a brand that is made in Sweden and is hand forged.


I agree i've had a mora knife for years keeps an edge no matter how much abuse i throw at it or throw it at.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Got a Cold Steel tomahawk here, it will roll the hair right off your arm and will continue to do so even after a hard days work. here is a link:http://www.ltspecpro.com/axes.html


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i would consider the type of steel and relate that to how you plan to use the tool. a good carbon steel will be easy to sharpen to a very sharp edge, but it will tarnish. stainless steel is hard to sharpen, but it looks pretty for a long time. stainless is brittle and will chip...probably a bad idea for a hatchet.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My favorite style pocket knife is a 3 1/2" or 4" two-blade _Trapper_ or two-blade _Moose_.

My favorite sheath knife is in the "Nessmuk" style.

My favorite hatchet is a very light weight two-blade, the one I currently carry is styled after the _Mables_ pattern.

On this web page there is an old woodcut of Nessmuk's pocket knife, sheath knife, and hatchet. I had carried this same set-up for half a lifetime before I discovered this old woodsman's writings, and discovered he had come to the same conclusions about the edged tools he carried afield.
http://www.oldjimbo.com/survival/racquette/nessmukbydale.html


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

before offering any advice, what do you want to do w/ them?


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

The answer to your question involves personal taste and choice. For 28 years I've used a Plumb Canoe axe for the outdoors. Being 27 in. long gives power and good two handed control with nice light wt. If I'm going to need a knife away from home, I take two and a steel. My choices are a folding Parker with 4" blade and an old Buck #121 that has the best steel I've ever found in a sheath knife...Glen


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've often wondered how a old style roofers hatchet would work in the great outdoors?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Oldcountryboy said:


> I've often wondered how a old style roofers hatchet would work in the great outdoors?


My Keen Kutter works just fine for me had a Winchester hatchet but a collector wanted it more than I...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i like my swedish carpenders hatchet , i like mora knives my dad has had his about 35 years and they realy are not priced bad at all 

but honestly i found a 10 dollar buck i am carrying now it fits nice in my hand with a rubber grip when they are full of deer blood and it is holding an edge fine for now 

as for using the hatchet on deer i prefer a 9 inch folding saw 

but gerber makes some decent little hatchets for game. the are usefull for squirl feet 

carpenders hatchet works fine my grandfather is still using his it is old and good steel for them it would depend a bit on the steel


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just did buy one of these, seem to be a good vale for $20 bucks. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=363940 

So we'll see how it works:


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Take a look at a Marbles small ax and their knives. They have a very good reputation. It was included in Field & Streams best gear of all time.


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

Look for antiques! The quality is MUCH higher....For knives look for the Scandinavian varieties with birch handles. For hatchets, look for something that is forged out of two separate sections (one for the edge and one for the rest of the head). These hold an edge better and are much higher quality. The modern factory made hatchet and axe heads are considered inferior by many. 

-Marc


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have two Hudson's Bay Style/Trappers Style(?) axes. One is a Norlund with a 24 inch handle. 

The other does not have a makers name on it. This one has a handle 26 inches long and the head of heavier weight than the Norlund. It holds an edge very well. The Norlund I haven't used enough to give you a report.

My belt knife is an older KA BAR with leather handle and a 5 inch blade. It is not a fighting knife but of a hunting style belt knife. It holds an edge very well.

My pocket knife is a Schrade Old Timer two blade Trapper. It holds a fine edge and has a lot of use.

I do have a Leatherman but I find it too heavey to wear on a belt but is does go along in a pack on some trips afield.

I have several roofer and shinglers hatchets. I was a carpenter and know their limitations. As for me, I wouldn't use them for general field use.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

i use a stockman knife (case is the best) for skinning & butchering deer. a full size k-bar is my hunting knife. for rough work i like a point heavy machete like the cold steel bolo, panga or kukri, they chop almost as well as a a good hatchet but at half or less of the weight. they are also better on light thin stuff the hatchet isn't very good for, like cutting large patches of tall grass to make thatch for a leanto.


----------

